# Removing feathers with scissors



## Hairy Horror (22 March 2014)

My cob will not let you clip his legs, he has to be sedated by the vet. A lady on our yard suggested that I use scissors. He has full feather and I am worried that it will not look as neat as clippers.  Does anybody else use this method and even better do you have any close up pics.  He looks so much cleaner and neater when his legs are feather free, he is pure white all over.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (22 March 2014)

I have and I will again, once there's a bit less mud; but I've never tried it with a full-feathered horse. I remove the bulk of the feather roughly with scissors, then use a metal comb to lift the hair in small pieces before neatening to ensure that the effect is even and no scissor marks show. I'd be wary of doing full feathers, though, just because it would take ages. I will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## skint1 (22 March 2014)

My mare doesn't have an awful lot of feather but I use scissors to neaten her up as I leave her legs hairy when she is clipped


----------



## FairyLights (22 March 2014)

I only ever "clip" mine with scissors. he hates clipers. I hog his mane too with scissors. practice makes perfect and if its not neat its not the end of the world it does grow again!


----------



## PorkChop (22 March 2014)

I have used a comb and scissors to trim full feathered legs.

Yes it does take absolutely ages and kills your back, however I detest clipping the legs of a horse that fidgets, it's just not safe.

I use a small metal pulling comb a sharp scissors.  Take the majority of the feather off with scissors and then systematically take the comb in the opposite direction to the fall of the hair as close to the skin as possible and snip - I do this all over the leg, front, back and sides.  I looks as good as if it were clipped.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 March 2014)

Removing feathers with scissors is a crime. I had a cob returned from loan with hacked feathers, mane and tail. If ever a horse looked humiliated, he did. 
 Scissors cannot do the job.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 March 2014)

If anyone can do this well i'd like to see.. because I've never seen it look good! I've tried it myself as my horse kicked me in the arm and broke my clippers while trying to clip. In the end It looked that bad with scissors, I just twitched him, did what I could to tidy it up and left the bottom bits on


----------



## Polonaise (22 March 2014)

Just takes practice and a good back


----------



## PorkChop (22 March 2014)

Polonaise said:



			Just takes practice and a good back
		
Click to expand...

Tick


----------



## Hairy Horror (22 March 2014)

Thank you for your replies do you have any pics, if you pm me I could give you my email address if you don't have photo bucket. Did your horse have lots of feather?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 March 2014)

I have blisters from hacking prolific feathers off yesterday!
This was purely so that it was quicker for the Fuzzy to have the clippers run over his legs when the vet arrived to sedate for this. 

I have trimmed in the past with scissors,  but there was no way that these legs would look good doing them completely with scissors as the feathers were so thick from well above the knees!


----------



## Hairy Horror (22 March 2014)

Thank you , this is my worry, think Iam just going to have to get over the idea of having hair free legs, and learn to love them. 



The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I have blisters from hacking prolific feathers off yesterday!
This was purely so that it was quicker for the Fuzzy to have the clippers run over his legs when the vet arrived to sedate for this. 

I have trimmed in the past with scissors,  but there was no way that these legs would look good doing them completely with scissors as the feathers were so thick from well above the knees!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tiffany (22 March 2014)

I only ever use a comb and scissors because I don't clip her legs but like them tidy


----------



## Yertis (22 March 2014)

You could try a rake like this http://www.totallysmart.co.uk/products-page/smart-coats/smart-coats-fine  I used one for several months whilst training my cob to accept clippers and it did a fair job without too much effort although quite time consuming. I now have 2 speed Moser Artiko clippers which are small and fairly quiet, each time I start on low speed and just hold them on her upper leg, then move up and down before I  start clipping the feathers. If they are longer than a couple of inches I hack most of it off with scissors 1st.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (23 March 2014)

You can do a good job but you need scissors and a comb and do it like hairdressers do. it will look v smart but takes some time.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 March 2014)

Mmmm, this is a bit of a chicken-and-egg situation I guess. 

TBH I think you need to tackle WHY your cob hates his legs being done; it might very well be that he has feather mites which might be making him very itchy and tetchy about his legs being touched. My trad-lad won't stand to have his legs clipped out and I think its because he tends to get very scabby and itchy underneath all the feather.......... and is ever so much easier to "do" once he has clear legs. 

If you suspect feather mites; I'd ask your vet about what to do TBH. With mine, I was recommended to dose with Ivermectin wormer: three separate doses - one dose given every fortnight to fully cover the hatching cycle. This dealt with the problem from the inside out, but there are other ways to sort it: I'd try "Diatomaceous Earth" applied externally in the first instance, a natural remedy, but effective.

Once you've dealt with the underlying issue behind the itchy legs, and the sensitivity, I suspect yours will be far easier to get his legs nice and clear. Yes I know people say "oh never trim feathers", BUT IME its the ONLY way to be able to keep an eye on the situation and treat the problem.


----------



## Rosie'smum (23 March 2014)

Rosie used to be really good at having her feathers being clipped useing clippers but everytime after for no apprent reason she was fidgeting and kick her legs about to the point she was dangerous. I reverted to scissors as she was fine but it took absoultly ages and just couldnt bring myself to keep doing it as they seem to grow super quick. They did look just as good as clipped feathers in the end but as i said they took forever.

I got myself some wahl pro series cordless and my clicker and lots of fibre nuggies she was good as gold flinched a couple of times with one leg. Same with her mane she about killed the last person that tried to hog her. But with a bit of patience and her clicker she was fine.


----------



## Hairy Horror (24 March 2014)

Bailey used to be a good boy and for no reason at all he started getting more fidgety, then he got to where he was dangerous, kicking out and leaping about. We did get a horse whisperer  and it worked a treat, he would stand still not even tied up, but you had to do a bit every day! Which was fine when I did not work but now I do it was a choice of clipping legs or riding due to time. He did have mites once but I  sure he has not had them since, and they were treated by the vet. I think he does it because he can. You can not even put your hand on his legs when clipping his body. But he is getting fidgety with his body now.  He is fantastic in every other way.


----------



## Tnavas (24 March 2014)

MerrySherryRider said:



			Removing feathers with scissors is a crime. I had a cob returned from loan with hacked feathers, mane and tail. If ever a horse looked humiliated, he did. 
 Scissors cannot do the job.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they can if they are done properly and with sharp scissors. The most important thing to do is to ensure that a fine comb is used to lift the hair. I lift lengthways, not across the leg as many do as this where the ragged steps develop.

Hold the comb length ways close to the skin and snip the hair upwards. Keep doing this until all hair has been shortened.

Alternatively use a horse razor, takes time but if socks are clean and dry they will do a good job


----------



## twiggy2 (24 March 2014)

how do you think we all did it before clippers became affordable?
in years gone by you were lucky if one person on a yard owned a pair of clippers and they were regarded as a very special piece of kit that was only used when needed, so all horses were trimmed by hand unless they were receiving a body clip at the same time.
if i clip legs with scissors you cannot tell the difference to when I have clipped them



MerrySherryRider said:



			Removing feathers with scissors is a crime. I had a cob returned from loan with hacked feathers, mane and tail. If ever a horse looked humiliated, he did. 
 Scissors cannot do the job.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Hairy Horror (24 March 2014)

Thank you for your reply, I am now thinking of doing this.


----------

